# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  El aporte de Valle Grande

## Fernando Cillóniz

El mejor instituto tecnológico de mando medio del agro peruano es el Instituto Rural Valle Grande de Cañete. Efectivamente, los mejores técnicos agrícolas que están detrás del vertiginoso crecimiento del sector agroexportador son en su mayoría egresados de Valle Grande, donde los estudiantes reciben una excelente formación tecnológica, aunada a una sólida formación moral. Al respecto de ello, debo advertir que la educación tecnológica en el país está en riesgo. Irónicamente, la amenaza proviene del sistema universitario o, mejor dicho, del seudo-universitario, el cual poco a poco está fagocitando a la educación tecnológica. ¿Qué es fagocitismo? Cuando una célula atrae a otra para destruirla o digerirla. Pues bien, eso está pasando con la educación tecnológica peruana; está siendo fagocitada por la farsa universitaria. ¡No a la proliferación de universidades bambas!Temas similares: Artículo: Reglamento forestal promoverá mayor aporte del sector al PBI, destacan Artículo: Aporte de sector forestal al PBI aumentará en próximos años, estima Minagri Artículo: Banco Mundial: Hay un optimismo muy grande sobre futuro del Perú Playa Grande fue premiado como el mejor cacao del año Implementarán programa de sanidad agraria por US$ 101 millones con aporte del BID

----------

